

Show HN: An easier way to print code - jaredpetersen
http://jaredpetersen.github.io/codeprinter/

======
jaredpetersen
GitHub repo here:
[https://github.com/jaredpetersen/codeprinter](https://github.com/jaredpetersen/codeprinter)

------
sprremix
What problem do you solve by using this?

~~~
jaredpetersen
Computer Science students often have to turn in a digital and printed copy of
their code for lab assignments. Also, some developers just prefer to have a
physical copy in front of them when they're figure out why something isn't
working.

Unfortunately, many IDEs don't allow you to print out your code. The ones that
do tend to put headers and footers on and/or don't allow you to customize the
font and font size used. I was trying to print out some code in Eclipse and I
had to go change the IDE's overall font size in order to make the code
actually readable.

So, it's a very specific use case.

